# Windows Phone 7??



## onkelSuSE (13. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade Vor.- und Nachteile von Java zusammen, da wir java ggf. bei uns in der Firma einsetzen wollen.

Nun interessiert mich folgende Frage: java läuft ja so ziemlich auf Allem was es so gibt. Das habe ich als Vorteil eingetragen .... 

Aber wie sieht es denn aus, wenn Microsoft jetzt nur Silverlight-Anwendungen auf den windows phone 7 handys laufen lassen will??

Wie schätzt Ihr das ein??

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gastredner (13. Apr 2010)

Dann gibt es halt wohl kein Java auf Windows Phone 7.


----------



## cr33p (14. Apr 2010)

Naja, die Hackerszene ist groß und ambitioniert.

Auf dem iPhone gibts auch kein Java oder Flash, aber durch den Jailbreak kann man sich solche Dinge herunterladen. Natürlich mit dem Verlust der Garantie verbunden.

Also wirds Java auch auf dem Windows Phone 7 geben, nur vielleicht nicht von Microsoft gewollt.


----------



## The_S (14. Apr 2010)

cr33p hat gesagt.:


> Naja, die Hackerszene ist groß und ambitioniert.
> 
> Auf dem iPhone gibts auch kein Java oder Flash, aber durch den Jailbreak kann man sich solche Dinge herunterladen. Natürlich mit dem Verlust der Garantie verbunden.
> 
> Also wirds Java auch auf dem Windows Phone 7 geben, nur vielleicht nicht von Microsoft gewollt.



Was für eine Firma aber wohl kaum in Frage kommen wird.


----------



## onkelSuSE (14. Apr 2010)

vielen dank!  plattformunabhängigkeit scheint es für mobilgeräte wohl nicht zu geben! Ich denk, ich werd trotzdem java nehmen!


----------



## Sanix (16. Apr 2010)

Die hast du auch mit J2ME nicht. Teste immer für mehre Handys, weil es schnell Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Apr 2010)

Iwie muss ich da gerade an Jamba oder solchen nervkeks(<-- wie zur höhle kam ich auf das Wort? ) denken :autsch:
Ihr habt doch hoffentlich nicht das gleiche vor


----------



## The_S (19. Apr 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Iwie muss ich da gerade an Jamba oder solchen nervkeks(<-- wie zur höhle kam ich auf das Wort? ) denken :autsch:
> Ihr habt doch hoffentlich nicht das gleiche vor



Warum das denn? Jamba produziert die Spiele nicht selbst  .


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Apr 2010)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Warum das denn? Jamba produziert die Spiele nicht selbst  .



Ja ist mir schon klar und die Musik die sie überteuert vertreiben haben Sie auch nicht selber gemacht, aber bei der Frage nach der Kompatbilität zu den HandyTypen kam mir das in den Sinn ;-) und ich hege nun mal eine Abneigung gegen solch abzocker-vereine wie Jamba, zudem stören mich deren Werbung


----------



## The_S (19. Apr 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ja ist mir schon klar und die Musik die sie überteuert vertreiben haben Sie auch nicht selber gemacht, aber bei der Frage nach der Kompatbilität zu den HandyTypen kam mir das in den Sinn ;-) und ich hege nun mal eine Abneigung gegen solch abzocker-vereine wie Jamba, zudem stören mich deren Werbung



So ziemlich jeder, der irgendetwas auf die Mobiltelefone einer möglichst breit gefächerten Kundschaft bringen möchte, wird nach der Kompatibilität fragen. Musst die Werbung ja nicht angucken. Die begegnet einen ja sowieso nur auf MTV und Co.  .


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Apr 2010)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> So ziemlich jeder, der irgendetwas auf die Mobiltelefone einer möglichst breit gefächerten Kundschaft bringen möchte, wird nach der Kompatibilität fragen.



klar, ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches dran ;-) mich also bitte nicht missverstehen ;-)



> Musst die Werbung ja nicht angucken. Die begegnet einen ja sowieso nur auf MTV und Co.  .



Wenn Tomate_Salat zu faul zum umschalten ist....dann leider schon  :-!


----------

